# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  نغمات mp3 للموبيلات ( تكبيرات العيد - نشيدة لبيك)

## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهداء للعضوات الكريمات

من

شبكة سيدات الإمارات


لتحميل نغمات الموبيل :
تكبيرات العيد
http://www.uaewomen.net/takbeer.mp3

نغمة نشيدة لبيك

http://www.uaewomen.net/labyk.MP3

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## مريم محمّد

مشكورة وكل عام وإنت بخير أختي أم أحمد

----------


## جميلة العرب

كـــــل عام وانتي بخير وكل الامة الاسلامية بالف الف خير ، تسلمي حبوبة ع الطرح=)

----------


## أم_جاسم

شكرًا ع النغمات الطيبه

----------


## # ميمي#

مشكووووووره وبميزااااااان حسناتك

----------


## مسك وعوود

يزاج الله خير أختي

----------


## رياض الحنية

ألف شكر اختي الكريمة

----------

